# Ingenuity



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This Nebraska agman is also a mechanical problem solver....if any of our pivot users inquire about this unit, please let us know what this machine costs.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/irrigation-equipment/center-pivot-irrigation/got-pivot-wheel-tracks-this-tool_270-ar41122


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I also seen a add-on nozzle set up for each tower, it moves the nozzles by the towers to the front and rear of the tower, then depending on the direction the pivot is running the set of nozzles turn on so the wheels on the tower are always on dry ground which is supposed to dramatically reduce wheel tracks.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I investigated the tractor mounted system a few years ago, but never got a price. The problem I can see is it won't pull enough dirt in to fill the track. This is what I have to close pivot tracks. http://www.mindenmachine.com/pivot_track_closer.htm. I think they are about $4800. It works fairly good. I priced the nozzle thing for pivots. I think they are $800 a tower. I think this is what you are referring to Mlappin. http://www.autodrytrack.com/. What I have a call into the local Zimmatic dealer though for costs is this. http://www.zimmatic.com/stuff/contentmgr/files/0/4282448dfff6cd9840c77ad268508357/pdf/z_article_ztrax.pdf With hay, especially grass hay, pivot tracks can become quite a problem. With corn and other row crops that are tilled up every year not quite the problem.

What I'm waiting for are floating pivots. I think I have awhile to wait.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup, the autodrytrack is what I seen before. I think I'd give the autodrytrack a try before dropping 6 times as much per tower on tracks.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Dumb question: if the ground is that soft why is the pivot running? Variations in field?


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Its not that the ground is that soft to begin with, but when the pivot is watering it is wetting the ground around the tires making the ground soft. It doesn't take long for pivot tracks to become rough


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the one that distributes water behind the tire going one way, then reverses to go the other way.....seems like a good idea in theory...


----------

